# BSOD BCCode: 0x7f (0x8, 0x80050033, 0x6F8, 0x80002C3BEC0)



## hockey2112 (Jan 28, 2007)

My Windows 7 64-bit HP G72 laptop has begun crashing, usually overnight, and gives the following BSOD code:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	7f
BCP1:	0000000000000008
BCP2:	0000000080050033
BCP3:	00000000000006F8
BCP4:	FFFFF80002C3BEC0
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1



Here is information from a prior BSOD, on 10/31/10:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	f4
BCP1:	0000000000000003
BCP2:	FFFFFA80076147F0
BCP3:	FFFFFA8007614AD0
BCP4:	FFFFF80002FC85D0
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1


I should also make it known that sometimes when I reboot, or even sometimes randomly when the computer is operating normally, the computer will suddenly make a long, loud, "vibrating" noise. If it happens while the computer is operating, the screen goes black during the noise and the computer shuts itself off after a few seconds. If it happens during a reboot, the sound seems to be related to the Windows 7 startup music, like the first "note" of it is on super-fast repeat... it usually lasts 5 seconds or so, and then either crashes or proceeds with the rest of the startup process.


FYI, I use AVG Free and Zone Alarm.

Any information provided would be fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD BCCode:7f 0000000000000008 0000000080050033 00000000000006F8 FFFFF80002C3BEC*

Hi - 

Remove Zone Alarm using Z/A tool remover - http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/free/support/cpes_clean.exe 

Boot into SAFEMODE, RIGHT-click on the app, "Run as Administrator"

Other user's experiences with Zone Alarm + Windows 7 - http://www.sevenforums.com/680187-post7.html

If BSODs persist, run Driver Verifier - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/driver-verifier-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## hockey2112 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: BSOD BCCode:7f 0000000000000008 0000000080050033 00000000000006F8 FFFFF80002C3BEC*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Remove Zone Alarm using Z/A tool remover - http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/free/support/cpes_clean.exe
> 
> ...


Thanks for the super-fast reply! I will give it a shot ASAP. Do you have any other recommendations for a good, free, Windows 7-compatible firewall?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Windows Firewall used here under Vista and now Windows 7.

MSE - http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

Long, opinionated thread on Firewalls may give you better insight - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f36/2010-what-firewall-do-you-use-522276.html#post2943614

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------

